# Holiday Insurance



## les1 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi 

We are planning a trip to france and spain this spring/summer for 8 weeks. between us we have lots of health issues like cancer in remission heart problems solved with taking aspirin and epilepsy also taken care of with medication 
Does any one use a company that will cover existing complaints for a reasonable cost or not cover these conditions but will cover accidents, repatriation because of say an accident. We are also over 65 just. 

We or have tried the usual carefree, caravan club, europe assist to no avail. last year we used asda insurance it covered everything but was very expensive costing us £700 for the 2 of us. 

Many thanks in advance. 

Les1


----------



## Ken38 (Mar 24, 2009)

Really check out what you get with your EHIC in France and Spain. You get some fairly comprehensive benefits for emergency treatment. I am not sure what you have pay for under the reciprocal arrangement. The EU has provided some benefits!

Mine had run out when I broke my ribs so make sure it's in date!

They are really easy to apply for and cost nothing! If a site is charging you are on the wrong site!

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/TravelAndTransport/Foreigntravel/BeforeYouTravel/DG_4019496

There is an insurance which tops up your EHIC cover. This actually gives NO medical cover but gives you things like cancellation, etc. I have no idea whether it is worthwhile.


----------



## Ken38 (Mar 24, 2009)

This seems to top up the EHIC card for medical costs the same way the French residents have to.

http://www.exclusivehealthcare.com/File/client/EHC45 EHIC Holiday Top-up Plan 2009.pdf

You will need to research more. I am not sure what happens in Spain.


----------



## Manxmaid (May 17, 2005)

If you have a M&S credit card you could consider their Premium Club, one of its benefits is travel insurance. You would have to go through medical screening for pre existing conditions, they would then accept or decline the risk. Hope you find something suitable at a reasonable cost. Best wishes.


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

A non motorhoming friend of ours was taken seriously ill whilst on a long stay holiday in Spain last year. He only had his EHIC but didn't have to pay a penny for his treatment which included 3 weeks in hospital, or his drugs.
However, he wasn't allowed to fly home so his son had to go to Spain by car to transport him home. These costs would presumably have been taken care of if he had taken out insurance.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Don't know if it's any help. We are HSBC premium account customers and with that you get travel insurance supposedly free. (Val ex HSBC employee).

Val's and my illnesses (Cancer, Ticker,Asthma etc) cost us an extra £80 Pa max single trip I think either 60 or 90 days.

Steve


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

We have been affected by this too. We are members of the Motocaravanners club and they have an insurer called "Goldcover". They wont do annual cover but shorter trips so last year we had 38 days in europe for just over £100.

This was the most cpmpetitive then.

My husband has now finally retired at 70 so I want annual insurance for pre-existing medical conditions so we can just nip over the channel whenever.

Does anyone recommend a good annual insurer for annual insurance?

Chris


----------

